# Turkish Kangals



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Do any of you have/had Turkish Kangals? If you have/had them how did they react to things like strangers, did they like to roam, or anything else that's important? 

I'm really leaning towards them as my LGD pick when I can afford one. I want a dog that will not bark unless its necessary. I understand that LGDs bark. That's their job but I want one that tries other venues of keeping the predators at bay first. One that's shorter to medium haired and doesn't have a tendency to roam or dart. Preferably a giant to large breed. It needs to be a dog that will protect my animals from everything even strange humans if I'm not there. If I am there I will of course introduce the dogs to them so that they know I allow this strangers presence and to watch them from a distance. I don't want a dog to run up to strangers with tails wagging. From what I have read the Kangal seems to relatively fit that mold.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Kangal search...if you haven't read them already. HTH


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Aart is right. Doing a little googling I discovered there is quite a bit of information about that breed.

(I got my first LGD this year and so am quite biased at this time, favoring a Bulgarian Karakachan.)


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you guys. I have Googled and read allot already I was just curious of some personal interactions with them as most of those are from breeders.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

That search I posted is from this forum, not a general google search, as I recall there was lots of good discussion on the Kangals.


----------

